#ubuntu-website 2009-12-28
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi :D
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, my friend is working on a bug for ubuntu website and he wanted to know how to edit the page, should he just submit the diff on the bug report
<MTecknology> dhillon-v10: did you mention the bug in here?
<dhillon-v10> nah, will do just a sec.
<dhillon-v10> MTecknology, here: alright, one of my friends is trying to fix a bug that is related to the ubuntu website, how can he make the diff, where are the sources for that web page, here's the bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/267235
<ubot3`> Malone bug 267235 in ubuntu-website "Typo "reliabilityrequirements" on /getubuntu/mirror/2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MTecknology> newz2000: You should check this out - easy little bug - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/267235
<dhillon-v10> MTecknology, I don't think newz2000 is around right now
<MTecknology> He's probably not and if he is he's incredibly busy - but he's the one to ping
<cjohnston> newz2000: when you get a free moment, can you ping me please?
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! are you still following the ubuntu-art list, specifically, are you aware of the business card thread?
<thorwil> newz2000: http://projects.lassehavelund.com/ubiz/
<FFEMTcJ> dhillon-v10: Thanks. I'll look at it later. Are you going to come tonight?
<dhillon-v10> FFEMTcJ, I don't know yet, I might
<FFEMTcJ> Ok. Cool. You know where it is?
<dhillon-v10> FFEMTcJ, I have a *lot* of work here, so I am unsure, I saw the location on the loco website
<FFEMTcJ> Ok. Cool. Hope you can make it.
<FFEMTcJ> Later
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-29
<cjohnston> mornin thorwil
<thorwil> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> thanks for getting that going about the business cards
<thorwil> cjohnston: np. we are lucky to have it in competent hands now :)
<cjohnston> I spoke with the original creator of that card..  he wanted ~$255 US plus shipping to print them
<thorwil> quantity?
<cjohnston> 1000
<thorwil> anyway, shipping makes no sense for something like this
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-30
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: thanks for the comment
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, sure, did you get the bug fixed, I know a friend who can push this, he's in core-docs so if you need me just ping :D
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: theres tons of bugs.. I just wanted to help out clearing them... I havent found any bugs for that branch though yet..
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, I am cleaning up ubuntu-docs right now, I will help you out there in cleaning up the website bugs later on :D, my goal is to get done with all 60 of those by the end of this week so ...
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> I should be around most of the day tomorrow, but i will be at work
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, where do you work?
<cjohnston> fire department
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: why do you ask?
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, nice I didn't know that
<cjohnston> :-)
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, that must be an interesting job :D
<cjohnston> at times
<cjohnston> tomorrow i hopefully wont do anything
